# Go fast boats in Kemah/Seabrook this weekend



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't get run over if you hit the water this weekend.. On a brighter note maybe they will find the debris before you do... Those guys better be careful... I bet they can't see much to the waterline 50' in front of them...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What kind?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What kind?


Boats with engines, my uncle has a big block in his. It's never been in the Kemah area though.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Go fast boats
Miami vice style


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Yep, saw a couple heading south on 45 today.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

There running 100 mph race off San Leon/ Baycliff Friday then poker runs all over east bay on sat... Lots of eye candy that tend to go topless at Nassau bay swim hole sat eve.... Just an fyi from previous years,.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Texas Offshore Challenge


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cavjock22 said:


> Go fast boats
> Miami vice style


Lots of dollars in that parking lot.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Love to see these guys cruising. I was fishing in the ICW afew years ago and about a dozen flew past me. Awesome sounding ! Didn't bother me at all. Enjoyed the show!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

http://texasoutlawchallenge.com/

Very cool event. Boats from all over the country, pulls tons of $$$ into our area. Great eye candy, too!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Awesome event...that's my Gulf Coast 18' tipped up on the trailer behind the blue bote in the center of the pic!


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Saw this bad boy going 10 east near Junction.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

went over and looked last night , very nice, there is more under the bridge by the ramp. 
Lots of RV over there too. 
The swimming hole is that the area to the left of the light house ?


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

planohog said:


> went over and looked last night , very nice, there is more under the bridge by the ramp.
> Lots of RV over there too.
> The swimming hole is that the area to the left of the light house ?


Swim hole is behind the Nassau bay neighborhood in the Clearlake area..
Just right off the ClearCreek channel to the north as you pass the cut towards south shore harbor. Look for channel markers to the north and follow them around to the spot... You can't miss it.. Only spot in Clearlake with 10-12' water... It weather allows there will be 50-80 boats on sat afternoon. Usually kid friendly but not this weekend..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

ill be down there tomorrow


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

*where on this chart*

where is that fishing hole on this chart. 
we should be out and about all day fishing and 
watching the fun. 
Nylonic 16/68


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Watched that jet powered boat make two passes today, I like the piston power much 
better,


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*its in Seabrook!!*



5moreminutes said:


> View attachment 2276594
> 
> Saw this bad boy going 10 east near Junction.


...
It here in Seabrook............


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Saw this yesterday on Respdorph.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see none with rod holders smh.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*rod holders*



bubbas kenner said:


> I don't see none with rod holders smh.


 this one had a few.....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

djduke47823 said:


> ...
> It here in Seabrook............


Stop takeing pics of me and my boat.  lol


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

They set records this year. I think I heard 220+ on turbine and 210+ on piston. That's cuttin a pretty good clip


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

A few my buddy sent from yesterday and today, looks like some bad boats with some serious horsepower!!!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

And the gas mileage is what? Some Bad arse toys there


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Seen em under the causeway around noon big ol rooster tails and a copter above!! Awesome! !!!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

If you have a boat like that , I don't think gas mileage is an issue


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Saw them going out of kemah around 11! What a sight! Saw some interesting things in the channel..


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

And Kenny Powers on his jet pack!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I wont be sorry to see them go, lots of extra stupid going on around here, If you had to use the ramp anywhere you experienced it.


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

A pic I took Friday the boat was clocked at 201.8 MPH


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

LPKENNER said:


> Saw them going out of kemah around 11! What a sight! Saw some interesting things in the channel..


How much do you think they knocked off the price for that paint color?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

How do those sideways trailers work?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> How do those sideways trailers work?


I think it tips the boat up on its side so they can stay in one lane while towing. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

djduke47823 said:


> ...
> It here in Seabrook............[/QUOTEhat
> 
> Not sure about the boat, But that a nice truck....:texasflag


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> I think it tips the boat up on its side so they can stay in one lane while towing. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


OIC! ha
I meant loading/unloading


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> OIC! ha
> I meant loading/unloading


Wasnt laughing at ya.. was trying to be a smart ***! didnt work very well though.. I would assume its hydraulic and it lowers it back to level for launching.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> Wasnt laughing at ya.. was trying to be a smart ***! didnt work very well though.. I would assume its hydraulic and it lowers it back to level for launching.


Yeah, it did :cheers:
Makes sense, I can't find a rear view of the trailers tho. Oh well, might have to go check it out next year.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

most like that get lifted off with cranes. Hydraulics lowers and raises them. Cant put those pretty trailers on the saltwater


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Those things sure made a racket going down the channel Saturday.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

here is a pic of about $20 mm worth of go fast boats


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*go fast*

another go fast


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like the had fun. Also looked their were a few dumb Captains.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## dcarter (Nov 7, 2012)

We saw the Phantom, the gray/silver boat shown in photos and the video, at Top Water Grill filling up yesterday early afternoon. I thought the boat and it's bikini clad occupants were a bit unusual for Top Water, but it all makes sense now.


----------

